# Bearding



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Bees are bearding this evening

hmmm- that didn't work


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu138/garprob/virgniabearding.jpg


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That's real pretty looking hive ya got there. Looks like mine in the evenings here too! This was taken in the late afternoon, as evening gets later the beards get thicker and longer. They can grow a beard alot faster than I can!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Ray, Nice photo 
What is located on top of your nucs?
Ernie


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Ernie,
I don't understand the question? You see something on top of my nucs? There are the tops of three nucs shown in the pic, they are closer to the camera at the bottom edge of the pic. I see a yellow leaf on top of one, the others have nothing that I see? Are you seeing the lids I made? They are lids that can be a bottom board or a top board/lid either one. Or, there's a Yuban coffee can on the top of one of the hives? That's not what you mean is it?

Ray


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

They are lids that can be a bottom board or a top board/lid either one
Yep, that's what I see.
it's nice to have some flexability.
Ernie


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Ernie,
Yes, I can stack my boxes and have 2 or 3 story nucs. Or I don't have to have 2 kinds of boards needed for each box, just one stack of boards that work for both tops and bottoms. I've got some with holes in the top for using a top bottle feeder.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

These are my reprobates. It's just plain hot here, and this is what they do.


----------



## BRescue (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray,
You don't mind if I copy cat your nuc cover/bottom board idea do you. Neat idea!
Richard


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Not at all, it's all your's Richard!


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

RayMarler said:


> Not at all, it's all your's Richard!


Could I ask for you to post a closer-up picture at your leisure?

Thanks - Steven


----------



## Reid (Dec 3, 2008)

RayMarler said:


> Ernie,
> Yes, I can stack my boxes and have 2 or 3 story nucs. Or I don't have to have 2 kinds of boards needed for each box, just one stack of boards that work for both tops and bottoms. I've got some with holes in the top for using a top bottle feeder.


Do you have any more pictures of them? I just bought up an old beeks basically unused equipment and there were a couple of nucs with it all, but we couldn't find the bottom boards or covers for them. When I go to build some I'd like to consider your design a little more.
Thanks, 
Reid


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry for the long delay, I don't get along to well with cameras!



This is an empty nuc box, on top of a mating nuc box, that houses a top bottle feeder. There's a couple of these top/bottom combo boards in there.


----------



## Reid (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the extra photos. Great idea.
~Reid


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)




----------

